# why are you doing this?



## wildwerden (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm genuinely curious as to why everyone is traveling, nomad-ing, vagabonding, hitching, hopping and whatnot. Everyone seems to have their own reason whether it be personal issues, the government or whatever. Tell me why yr doing this. I'm curious.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 23, 2012)

If I told you, I'd have to hunt you down.
Bodies everywhere, don't ask.


----------



## wildwerden (Jun 23, 2012)

I've already asked


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&biw=11...or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=736b14c46e33531b


----------



## wildwerden (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 23, 2012)

There's plenty of people here who will share with you. 
For me, it is personal. Just don't go thinking I'm not happy


----------



## wildwerden (Jun 23, 2012)

I completely understand. you just had to say so in the first place 

or you know... not respond. or you know... just pick on me some more.


----------



## railroadron (Jun 23, 2012)

I started riding in the mid 80's when I was a teen. For me its the ultimate sense of freedom and satisfy s my quest and need for adventure and to always be moving..heading wherever whenever. Its also challenging and I love challenges not to mention meeting all kinds of people and sharing.


----------



## Kelly Duncan (Jun 23, 2012)

i started travelling cause my parents did before me. grew up hearing the stories. now my moms mostly paralyzed and dad got hit by a train in mo. ive been allover us and canada and cant picture me doing anything else or even wanting to. ultimate freedom and happiness out here.


----------



## wildwerden (Jun 23, 2012)

basically why I'm asking this is because my dad, as supportive and wonderful as he is, wants to know WHY I want to live this kind of lifestyle. at this point he doesn't care about the who or where anymore because he knows that I will do it regardless.

I try to explain to him the thrill and appeal of adventure, wanderlust, danger and challenges. how society's idea of living is to go to school for four years, go into debt work it off for twenty plus years and retire with very little is NOT for me. I've had a tough past five years living under what they wanted for me. they were trying their best to help me but really it only helped me realize that the lifestyle they are living in isn't for me.

I need something different, spontaneous and filled with change. something not so clean and commercialized. i need the dirt under my fingernails and the greasy hair. i need to be closer to the land than walking on pavement and concrete. 

but he's lived a 9-5 job for the majority of his life and at that point, at his age, i think it's beyond him and his mind to understand anything that's outside of society's norm. it's sad, i really wish i could explain it to him, to make him understand and feel a wee bit better. 

am i even making any fucking sense?


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Jun 23, 2012)

Hah i always wanted to hop on trains and do what i do now.Expect i was again working 9-5 and eventually that came to an end.And after sitting on my ass for about the last 5 yrs debating on what i wanna do with my life.

That is A being a min wage earner for the rest of my damn life.Since i dropped out of hs and was bound to repeat the 9th grade and being 18 at the time.I just decided to drop the hell out.

I did try my damnedest to get my ged though.It didn't work out either though.

And up till a few months ago was the happiest i have been in years.Smelled like death didn't have a shower in nearly 2 months same fucking clothes.But god dammit that was the happiest i have EVER been in years.My mind was clear and i was having a damn blast out there.

Hey life is about what makes you happy.It makes me happy to break the law and get on a train and go off to anywhere in this country.To see some of the most breath taking views you cannot see from a car is priceless.

And the damn characters you meet and see around this lifestyle are pretty priceless.I have to say though i was told it was going to be all black and white id get killed yadda yadda.Its not so.But if you got your head on your shoulders you are good to go.

I do it for the thrill and adventure.Humans are met to travel around the world and to not be cooped up inside of a box for years.We are met to see new places experience new things.

Though my mother frowns apon what i do.But she knows it makes me happy.So ill stick to it.My father supports what i do some what.And wishes he did what i am doing at my age instead of going off to college like he did.

Its all about the adventure and the great unknown for me.I look at every bad situation i come across as just another challenge in my path.


----------



## keg (Jun 23, 2012)

when i was young my daddy would sneak into my bed every night.......


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 23, 2012)

For me its mostly curiosity. I want to see as much of the world as I can and see everything I can. Maybe one day I'd like to settle down and start a "life" somewhere, but for now I want to explore and discover. The people I've met and the places I've been all stay with me where ever I go. I wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## LeatherTrampGypsy (Jun 23, 2012)

Nothing better to do...spare change


----------

